# Toxicity of pressure treated wood



## Dubya (Jul 1, 2012)

I was planning on building my outdoor enclosure out of pressure treated wood, but have read contradictory information on it's toxicity to animals. Some sites state that the new pressure treated wood does not leach chemicals. It appears that the new wood contains chromium, which binds the arsenic and copper and doesn't let them leach out. The old wood only contains copper and arsenic. Other sites and some reptile owners on forums say that even the new stuff is bad. Look at this link. Any experiences with it?

http://www.uri.edu/ce/factsheets/sheets/chemwood.html


----------



## Dana C (Jul 1, 2012)

My thought would be to not risk it. However in an outdoor situation, vapor, if any will not be an issue. It is my impression that Tegus don't chew wood but I don't really know. 
Having said that, you can buy galvanized chain link fence poles and fittings that are used to attach wood panels. You can treat the wood yourself with Water Seal, or marine urethane.


----------



## Dubya (Jul 1, 2012)

Dana C said:


> My thought would be to not risk it. However in an outdoor situation, vapor, if any will not be an issue. It is my impression that Tegus don't chew wood but I don't really know.
> Having said that, you can buy galvanized chain link fence poles and fittings that are used to attach wood panels. You can treat the wood yourself with Water Seal, or marine urethane.



I was just at the Home Depot and I decided not to build it from pressure treated. I am just going to use ACX plywood and regular lumber and just paint it with latex based deck paint. It will sit on a pressure treated skid foundation, but no pressure treated wood will contact the tegu. Shower drains will let out excess water when it rains.


----------

